# What Are Best Steroids For Strength.



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

What are the best Steroids for Pure Strength Gains:rolleye11 ?

I have only recently started back Training but I have got my self a good wee Stash Of Sust, Deca, Dball these are for Experimantal use only on my pet Hamster , I will probably start experimental use on Hammy in about 3 Months or less .


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

For strength, Anadrol, MST and Tren mate (along with some kind of test).

Sust, Deca and Dbol is a good cycle nether-the-less. Classic mass builder.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Paul, much Appreciated, What is MST???


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cant tgo wrong with test deca&dbol imo

tren and winny make me strong as an ox but often too strong too fast and i get injuries..


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

DB said:


> cant tgo wrong with test deca&dbol imo
> 
> tren and winny make me strong as an ox but often too strong too fast and i get injuries..


Agreed

Tren, MST + IGF = PB every session, but usually a couple of injuries too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anadrol, tren. I dont know much about MST.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Methyl Trienolone = Best lifts I ever had, check out my thread on it in the steroid section.

MST is a derivative of Methyl Trienolone but with some of the toxicity removed

Anadrol is weaker than Dbol mg/mg its only cos its a 50mg tab that its any good.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

does anybody have any experience of doing a tren only cycle?

i was planning to stack it with some test cypionate but was wondering what it would be like on its own?

what sort of dosages are effective and are the side effects like?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> does anybody have any experience of doing a tren only cycle?
> 
> i was planning to stack it with some test cypionate but was wondering what it would be like on its own?
> 
> what sort of dosages are effective and are the side effects like?


You are quite likely to experience a loss of sex drive and/or erection problems with tren on it's own.

Run it with some test, even if the test is low dose.

For pure strength, I have actually found anadrol the most effective for me.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

does it shut you down as badly as deca?


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

Anavar - oxandrolone, is prodomonatly a strength steriod. Boxers use this if they need to get strong but don't want to move up a weight category.

I have a friend who is a strongman, he did a course of deca, sus and tren which gave him his best ever PB's. In the last 2 wks before his competion he did a oral steroid called Halotestex. See below a cut and paste on this med.

Halotestex (fluoxymesterone) is an oral derivative of the male hormone testosterone. Unlike testosterone, halotestex does not convert to estrogen. Therefore, estrogen-related side effects such as fat deposition, water retention, and gynecomastia do not occur. Halotestex has powerful androgenic properties. It is particularly noted for increased strength without significant additional weight gain. Side effects include aggression, oily skin, and virilization. Halotestex is considered to be very toxic to the liver, and thus must be used with caution and for short durations only.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought that was called Halotestin?

My buddy got massivly aggressive on this drug.

I think they use this at the end of a comp prep, nasty stuff for the liver.

I think it is used for hardness.


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

I think it goes by that name as well the one my friend took was from British Dragon,sometimes they change the name slightly.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I got insane stregth gains from Tren.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

1.metribone

2.halotestin

3.tren


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Methyl Trienolone = Best lifts I ever had, check out my thread on it in the steroid section.
> 
> MST is a derivative of Methyl Trienolone but with some of the toxicity removed
> 
> Anadrol is weaker than Dbol mg/mg its only cos its a 50mg tab that its any good.


so are you saying that it would be better to do 5 dbol tabs spread out through the day rather than half a naplon in the moring and half in the afternoon ??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> so are you saying that it would be better to do 5 dbol tabs spread out through the day rather than half a naplon in the moring and half in the afternoon ??


Im saying that if you did 50mg of dbol and 50mg of anadrol you'd get better results with the dbol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

^^^

agreed, theres alot of 'wastage' when it comes to oxymethelone. thats why doses are comparitively high.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Does every one else agree on this ? if so im starting my course on monday iv got both at the mo, so im gonna do 50mg of dbol a day instead of one 50mg tab of oxy


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

were you originally planning to do 50mg oxy?

if so, id say 30mg dbol. 50mg dbol is a fairly hefty dose!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

no it was always a option of 50mg oxy or 50mg dbol, so i think im gonna go for the 50mg dbol now


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got great strength gains on only 25mg of d-bol a day.

I put on alot of weight and that was not that good of weight.

Anadrol is the only steroid associated with liver cancer.

I hear it is quite supressive too.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

what cycle are you thinking of craig?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

im going to be doing 2ml of apex 350 and 2ml of deca multishot 250 a week. Then front loading with 50mg per day of dbol for four weeks. im going to come off after 12 weeks, then the 3 weeks up to my pct im going to do 50mg winny tabs a day. 20mg of nolov throught the course.

what do you think ???


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

how many courses have you done? if youve got a few under your belt, then IMO it does look ok!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

well this is gonna be my third proper course, i ****ed one up when i was on and split with my bird


----------

